# eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht



## chrishappy2 (17. Okt. 2011)

Halloo

habe drei sprudelsteine an eine stange und 30cm ins wasser gehängt. 

passt dass oder würdet ihr wass ändern ? wie groß bleibt das loch offen? also der kompressoer haut 3000l/h durch bei 20 watt ??

danke schon mal 

gru0ß chris


----------



## Olli.P (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

Hallo Chris,


aaalso,

die Tiefe sollte reichen!


bis -5° bleibt ein Loch von 1m Durchmesser, bei -10° noch 60cm und bei -20° 20cm............


----------



## chrishappy2 (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

ok gut man kann es ja nicht so gut sehen durch dass netz.

wann sollte ich den teich eigentlich abdecken ?

ich werde natürlich da wo der sprudler ist, 1qm frei lassen


----------



## chrishappy2 (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

kann mir mal bitte einer helfen


----------



## schilfgrün (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

Hallo Chris,

welche Stärke bekommt Dein Eis in der Regel im Winter ?
Die Größe und Tiefe des Teiches ist auch entscheidend !
Meine Erfahrung ist, je kleiner der Teich ist, desto tiefer ist der Frost.
Solltest Du in einer sehr `frostigen´ Gegend leben, könnten die Sprudler bei Deiner Teichgröße noch 10 cm tiefer hängen.

Liebe Grüße - :smoki


----------



## mitch (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

Hallo Chris,

hier gehts ja auch um Eisfreihaltetechnik 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33868


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

also danke erstmal für eure antworten also der teich ist 4 meter lang und 2 meter breit fast 1 meter tierf. also die eisdecke ist bei uns in der regel immer so 5-10cm dick.nachts haben wir schon bodenfrost bei -2 grad, da hat früh der teich eine ganz dünne eisdecke. kan ich diesen sonntag schon die styroporplatten auflegen ?


----------



## Zacky (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*



chrishappy2 schrieb:


> kann ich diesen sonntag schon die styroporplatten auflegen ?


 
Hallo.

Können auf jeden Fall, aber ob es jetzt schon zweckmässig ist, glaube ich eher nicht.

Die Temperaturen liegen die kommende Woche tagsüber noch bei etwa 10°-12° und diese "Wärme" sollte dein Teichwasser schon noch aufnehmen können. Auch halte ich es für bedenklich, wenn du den Teich schon jetzt mit Styroporplatten abdeckst, da die Fische dann bis zum Frühjahr (März-April) in völliger Dunkelheit leben würden. Das sind dann gute 6 Monate!  Halte ich für nicht sooo günstig!

Wenn du natürlich neben den Styro-Platten auch Licht-durchlässige Doppelstegplatten oder ähnliches mit drauf legst, mag es gehen, denn die Fische brauchen auch noch Licht.


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

ok danke zum glück habe ich eine menge doppelsteck platten in meinen keller


----------



## Teich24 (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

Wie sieht es denn mit Eisfreihaltern aus? Die geben doch auch den gewünschten Zweck. Habe mir mal einen mit Pumpe angeschafft, sodass das Wasser immer in Bewegung war. Hat bis jetzt immer gut geklappt.


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

hallo ich habe luftsprudler 3 stück im wasser hängen ca. 15cm tief. wo hast du den eisfreihalter mit pumpe gekauft ?


----------



## Moonlight (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*



chrishappy2 schrieb:


> ... nachts haben wir schon bodenfrost bei -2 grad, da hat früh der teich eine ganz dünne eisdecke.



Also wenn Dein Teich jetzt schon ne dünne Eisschicht bekommt, wirds Zeit das Du abdeckst. Das heißt Dein Wasser ist an der Oberfläche schon ar...kalt, da helfen auch die paar Sonnenstrahlen nicht mehr. Die Luft/der Wind ist ja ziemlich frisch.



chrishappy2 schrieb:


> zum glück habe ich eine menge doppelsteck platten in meinen keller



Dann rann an Hammer, Säge etc. und bau Dir ne ordentlich Abdeckung mit den Platten. Wenn keine kalte Luft an das Wasser kommt, dann kann die Sonne den Zwischenraum aufheizen und das Wasser erwärmt sich wieder.

Von diesen Luftsprudlern als Eisfreihalter halte ich nichts. Die sind mir früher immer eingefroren. Auch unter den Styroporfreihaltern hatte ich immer Eis.

Mandy


----------



## Teich24 (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

das war bei ebay...... polygard-shop24 hießen die.
gib mal eisfreihalter ein müssten ganz oben stehen mit so einem männchen auf dem Bild


----------



## Nori (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

So gehen halt die Meinungen auseinander - ich halte diese Abdeckerei für albern, absolut naturfremd und auch ungesund für die Pflanzen und Tiere im Teich.
Ja jetzt am besten komplett abdecken, damit die Pflanzen und Fische bis Ende März keinen einzigen Sonnenstrahl mehr abbekommen - ich fass es nicht! (ach es gibt ja auch noch durchsichtige Platten aus Plastik)
Jeder Luftsprudler der auch nur ein Loch von 30 cm freihält (und das schafft die kleinste Kolbenkompressorpumpe für 20 € bei richtiger Aufstellung) ist besser als zig m² Abdeckmaterial.

Gruß Nori


----------



## chrishappy2 (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

ahh danke ich habs


----------



## chrishappy2 (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

Hallo

ich habe mitbekommen dass die luftpumpe außen stehen muss sonst gefriert der schlauch ein. ich habe die pumpe seit 2 jahren wie viel grad hält sie außen aus bevor sie kaputt ist ??? Luftpumpe ACO 9610. habe leider nichts darüber gefunden vielleicht wisst ihr ja was


----------



## Nori (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

Stell sie etwas geschützt auf das genügt.
Deine Pumpe ist eine Membranpumpe - da sollte auch nach gewissen Betriebsstunden die Membran gewechselt werden, da die Leistung merklich nachlässt.
Diese Probleme hast du bei einem Kolbenkompressor nicht....

Gruß Nori


----------



## chrishappy2 (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

http://i14.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/28/04/5d30_35.JPG

meinst du so einen ??

dder braucht aber viel strom 20 watt. bis wie viel -grade kann ich den außen lassen ?`?

hmm meine mum sagt dass der wenn der 5-6 monate läuft ganz schön viel strom zieht.

was würdet ihr machen lieber den eisfreihalter mit pumpe oder bei den belüftung schläuchen bleiben ?


----------



## chrishappy2 (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

noch eine frage bei diesen eisfreihalter mit pumpe steht immer das da :Sie fördert geringste Mengen wärmeren Wassers aus den Tiefenzonen unter den Schwimmkörper und hält so die Umgebung eisfrei. 

dass is doch gefährlich oder ´?

weil wennet dann würde ich die pumpe 10 cm unter dem schwimmer gleich hängen, damit sie nicht wärmeres wasser hochholt ?!?


----------



## Nori (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

Es gibt den kleinen Kompressor von Aco der braucht 16 Watt (Leistung 35 Lit/min = 2100 Liter/Std) - das ist die 3,5 fache Leistung der 9610 Membranpumpe - und der Stromverbrauch ist nicht mal doppelt so hoch. Außerdem laufen diese Kolbenpumpen jahrelang ohne Wartung und Leistungsverlust.
Wenn man schon wegen 20Watt das Knausern anfängt, sollte man vielleicht über ein anderes Hobby nachdenken......

Einen Eisfreihalter mit "Pumpe" kenn ich nicht - es sei denn es ist eine Luftpumpe gemeint.

Kolbenpumpen laufen auch bei -30 Grad ohne Probleme - ich verwende einen Styrophor Eisfreihalter und im Inneren sprudeln 2 große Kugeln und am anderen Ende des Teichs sprudelt eine große Ausströmerplatte, die in ca. 40 cm Wassertiefe steht und alles wird nur mit der kleinen Aco/Hailea 208 betrieben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## chrishappy2 (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

leider ist mein eisfreihalte  noch nicht angekommen  naja gut montag haben wir überwiesen. villeicht kommt er ja morgen


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

Hallo Nori



> Es gibt den kleinen Kompressor von Aco



hast du zufällig den Link parat, war auf der HP konnte aber nichts finden.

Danke


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

Hallo Nori, 

hat sich erledigt, habe gefunden.....


----------



## chrishappy2 (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

Hallo

also begeistert bin ich von diesen eisfreihalter nicht...bei -12 grad gefriert er bei dauerbetreib schon ein ..schade  und schon ist unser teich komplett zugefroren


----------



## Frankia (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

Hallo,

das liegt wohl nicht an der Leistung des Kompressors, sondern daran, dass eine Leitung zugefroren ist....................weil..............nicht isoliert, bei der Kälte...........

wo steht die Pumpe und wie lang sind die Schläuche..............

ein Loch kannst du mit Aufgüssen von heißem Wasser wieder herstellen, damit störst du die Fische nicht...........

@ Nori


> Jeder Luftsprudler der auch nur ein Loch von 30 cm freihält (und das schafft die kleinste Kolbenkompressorpumpe für 20 € bei richtiger Aufstellung) ist besser als zig m² Abdeckmaterial.



und jetzt........................


----------



## chrishappy2 (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*

nein dass ist ein eisfreihalter mit styropor kopf und einer kleinen pumpe


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: eisfreihalter gut so oder nicht*



chrishappy2 schrieb:


> ...bei -12 grad gefriert er bei dauerbetreib schon ein ..schade  und schon ist unser teich komplett zugefroren



Was soll ich dazu jetzt sagen ... war doch klar 

Bei geringer Kälte gehen die Eisfreihalter, aber eben nicht bei solch starken Frost. Das Spielchen hatte ich vor 2 Jahren schon durch ...

Und genau aus diesen Gründen wird mein Teich mit lichtdurchlässigen Doppelstegplatten rechtzeitig abgedeckt.

Mandy


----------

